

Ask HN: Would you hire a beginner who is only test-driving a new career? - philya

Hiring an intern is a common practice, it's pros and cons discussed many times. But what about an enthusiastic beginner who already has a successful career in the other field but wants to try something different?<p>For example, a software developer who wants to try textiles pattern design. Or an accountant who wants to see how it feels to run an organic farm.<p>Traditionally, that wouldn't be looked favourably upon. But times change, and maybe such 'casual' workers could bring unique interdisciplinary perspectives to the business.<p>My question is, do you have experience in hiring such people? What are pros and cons? Would you specifically look for candidates of this kind?
======
gamechangr
I don't think anyone does (and here's why). It takes quite a bit to be
proficient as a hacker. You threw out the word "Intern". Even an intern has
quite a history when you think it through. Many started tinkering in junior
high or high school. Many have completed a BS In CS and then they are still
only marginally ready to add value.

~~~
philya
Does this apply to all professions? I.e. can a hacker potentially create value
in pattern design or gardening or marketing, if put into the right
environment?

